# Problems with new Neenah Image Clip Laser Light Transfer Sheets - Not Transferring Blue Color



## shyflea (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,
We sell birthday shirts on etsy. We've been using the Image Clip Laser Light for over two years with great results. We use:
- OKI C110 laser printer
- Stahls Hotronix STX11 Heat Press

Neenah just reformulated the Image Clip transfer papers which we just opened our first box of the new kind a few days ago . . . we've haven't been able to make a decent shirt since.

Primarily, the problem is mostly the color blue won't marry all the way and then won't transfer on the shirt. 

We've played with adjusting the heat and pressure, wasting sheet after sheet and so many shirts. Everything was great until this new formulation. We've spoken with Coastal Business a few times trying to get direction.

Does anyone have any advice for us? We've had to put our etsy store on vacation because of this problem, but still have 4 open orders I need to ship asap, but have no idea how to fix this problem.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

